# Gundam wing



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

has anyone ever seen Gundam Wing

if so what you think of it and whos your fav person

if you have seen it you should be able to tell by my avater who i think is the coolest


----------



## Neon (Apr 21, 2005)

I was addicted to the television series Gundam Wing I guess several years ago when it aired on the Cartoon Network here in the US.  My favorite characters were Zechs in the Tallgeese, and Duo in the Deathscythe.  Very cool show, although I never really got into the other Gundam series.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 21, 2005)

the same as me i only saw one episode of gundam seed and thought no way thats bad! i am still a big fan of gundam wing and think its one of the best anime of all time!


----------



## Neon (Apr 21, 2005)

Did you ever watch the movie that followed the series called Endless Waltz?  I've heard it's very good, but never got around to seeing it.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 21, 2005)

i have it. the gundams look much better looking than they were. apart from wing zero which now has wings. also the main bad guy is a little girl called morimaia or something like that. but apart from that its good. new mobile suits called serpents which have twin gattling cannons. oh ye heros also as deppressed as usual


----------

